

Recipe from a startup founder  - maxhs
http://foodia.org/blog/2011/04/overnight-oats/

======
armored
Brilliant. I've got a similar recipe for green tea. Instead of steeping it,
cold brew it. Drop two teabags in a bottle of water. Put it in the fridge
overnight. Comes out perfect every time. Cheaper and less sickening than those
commercial green teas that are sweetened with corn syrup.

------
mikhuang
75 cent, complete, well balanced breakfast. Cool

------
gablehomes
Nice trick for health and easy breakfast!

